# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Prosze o pomoc Chcial by zrzucic kilogramy a nie wiem jak !

## szymcio69

Witam serdecznie Forumowiczów 

Mam 20 lat i 189 wzrostu przy wadze 115 kg
pracuje w systemie 12 godzinnym mam nocki i dniówki pracuje od 6 30 do 18 30 i na odwrotnie, Pracuje w systemie ze idę na dzień 24 h przerwy idę na noc i 48 h przerwy .  Szukam sposobu żeby zrzucić te 15 kg bym byl zadowolony planuje iść na siłownie i podjąć jakąś dietę  i myślałem o wspomagaczach typu jakiś spalacz tłuszczu.  Mogę iść do dietetyczki ale nie ma żadnej porządnej w moim mieście.    wiec proszę o pomoc Tu. mam dużą  motywacje bo dziewczyna zaczęła tez się odchudzać  i postanowiłem coś zrobić ze sobą .

----------


## Hubert Prabucki

Witam
Polecam DREN firmy MHP
Przy odpowiednim odżywianiu i aktywności fizycznej na pewno wyraźnie wspomoże proces redukcji wagi
Pozdrawiam

----------

